# Dung Beetles?



## Kahzel (Dec 11, 2013)

Has anyone found any? If so, how do i find them? I read on the wiki you can find them rolling the snowballs, does that mean if i built my Snowman they won't appear for the day?


----------



## Rendra (Dec 11, 2013)

They show up 5pm - 8am pushing snowballs only. If you have already built your snowman for the day, they won't appear again until tomorrow.


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 11, 2013)

Rendra said:


> They show up 5pm - 8am pushing snowballs only. If you have already built your snowman for the day, they won't appear again until tomorrow.



Oh, i see...

Well, snowdad will have to wait tomorrow then.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 11, 2013)

How long does the snow last? Until what month? Because I want all my snowpeople first  THEN I'll catch a beetle.


----------



## Rendra (Dec 11, 2013)

December - February (might not last thru the end of the month). It's easy enough to catch one, as long as you play at some point 5pm - 8am. Wait until a snowball is rolling around, sneak up on it with your net and swing at the ball. Done.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 11, 2013)

I hate those little things!!!! D:


----------



## Pickles (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you, Rendra!


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 11, 2013)

oh so i have to hit the ball? thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Dec 11, 2013)

Kahzel said:


> oh so i have to hit the ball? thanks for the tips!



Make sure you can see the bug when you swing


----------



## VioletsTown (Dec 11, 2013)

Just caught mine!  Then I rolled a snowmam.  . Pretty easy, they are not that fast


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you need for the snowball to be rolled up or at normal size?


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 12, 2013)

it can be both


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you need to leave and comeback for one to appear?


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 12, 2013)

I think so? You don't have to walk very far though, I kept catching them while rolling my second snowball nearby X(


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 12, 2013)

UUUgggh, No Dung Beetles...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will the Dung Beetle be rolling it? So that would means it can break right? Do I look around for a moving snowball or just re enter the area because he broke it?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Dec 12, 2013)

Boidoh said:


> UUUgggh, No Dung Beetles...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will the Dung Beetle be rolling it? So that would means it can break right? Do I look around for a moving snowball or just re enter the area because he broke it?



AFAIK you have to go inside a building and then out to "reload" a snowball (might also work if you go far enough away, but it's easier to enter a house). It doesn't have to be so difficult, though. Just roll a snowball to the nearest house and keep entering/exiting until there's a dung beetle. Though I guess the snowball can't be _too_ close to the house, or you'll scare it away.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally caught one. It looks so cute rolling the snowball.


----------

